# Your 1-min action helps a young student team grow. Your opinion means so much.



## lawrencenova (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi guys, we are an aspirant team formed by UNSW & USYD students. We have a large business dream and we are working really hard on this. We plan to start with small business step by step and we hope one day we can grow into an impressive Australia company.

As for our current small business, we are now conducting a cellphone fashion accessories marketing survey as your oponions is so important for us. Could you help us do this 1-min quick survey? We rerally appreciate your participation! 

The survey link can be found in your 1st result after you google the following key words: "google docs 13DWqjzd" (Australiaforum doesn't allow me to post url because my account haven't upgraded..  


Thank you for helping a young student team!!!


----------



## mrs huma (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello I have a quarry could you plz guide me?


----------



## TAMZID (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
Is there any body in the forum to guide me following:

I am from Bangladesh and completed my bachelor in commerce (pass course)two years course and after that I completed MBA(two years).My question is will I be able to apply for skilled migration and assessment authority can assess my skill.

Pls help.
Best regards,
Tamzid


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

TAMZID said:


> Hi,
> Is there any body in the forum to guide me following:
> 
> I am from Bangladesh and completed my bachelor in commerce (pass course)two years course and after that I completed MBA(two years).My question is will I be able to apply for skilled migration and assessment authority can assess my skill.
> ...


Hi Tamzid
You will have to check eligibility from respective assessment body. Is Bcom a 2 years course in Bangladesh. Back here in India, it is a 3 year course.


----------



## TAMZID (Apr 6, 2013)

avi2386 said:


> Hi Tamzid
> You will have to check eligibility from respective assessment body. Is Bcom a 2 years course in Bangladesh. Back here in India, it is a 3 year course.


It was two years but now it is 3 years.


----------

